# Knipex insulated grips



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

embral said:


> I have an old broke in pair of knipex linesman pliers with the fish tape puller and crimper but the grips are wearing out. I bought a pair of 1000v insulated knipex pliers but they don't have the fish tape puller or crimper. Does anyone have some suggestions on how to remove the grips from the 1000v insulated pliers without damaging them so I can replace my existing ones.


You can get these but there not good for 1000 volts though.

Or just get a new pair..http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005EXNWN0/ref=pd_aw_sbs_3?pi=SL500_SS115

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005EXNWN0/ref=pd_aw_sbs_3?pi=SL500_SS115

.


----------



## Daniel Case (Dec 27, 2012)

Dont mess with a tools original design


----------



## embral (Jun 6, 2009)

I got the pliers from lowes on clearance so I don't mind taking them apart. I usually don't have a problem with taking the grips off a pair of pliers but these seem to be welded on. Have any of your guys insulated grips started to pull off naturally from working?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The insulated grips have some white plastic tape on the inside, I doubt you would get them off without breaking them.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

If you are going to use these on live work. Why not just get a new pair with the same features and be sure they will off the correct level of protection


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Part of the certification process for an insulated tool is to ensure that the insulating material is effectively bonded to the handles such that it can withstand a certain amount of applied force without failure. I.e., it's _designed_ to not be easily removable. Buy the right pliers.


----------

